# Visitenkarten kostenlos drucken?



## Jonni (12 März 2010)

Guten Tag!
Da ich auch mal ein paar Visitenkarten haben wollte, hab ich mich auf die Suche nach einer Druckerei gemacht, bei der ich Visitenkarten kostenlos bekommen kann. 
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass bei den Druckereien, die ich bisher gefunden hab, die Karten zwar ansich gratis sind, aber bis dann die Versandkosten etc dabei sind, kann man nicht mehr wirklich sagen, dass die Visitenkarten kostenlos sind...
Bevor ich noch länger suche, dachte ich, ich frag einfach mal hier nach. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon mal Visitenkarten kostenlos drucken lassen und hat diesbezüglich einen Tipp für mich?
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen :-D


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 März 2010)

*Es gibt keine kostenlosen Visitenkarten!*

Alle Angebote mit angeblich "kostenlosen" Visitenkarten haben einen Haken. Die Daten, die Du bei Erstellung der Visitenkarten eingibst werden zu Werbezwecken und zum Datenabgleich verwendet. Zusätzlich ist in vielen Fällen Werbung auf den Karten. 

Also besser bezahlen, oder darauf verzichten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2010)

*AW: Es gibt keine kostenlosen Visitenkarten!*

Meine Beobachtungen decken sich mit denen von Nebelwolf.


----------



## Esmee (16 März 2010)

*AW: Visitenkarten kostenlos drucken?*

N´abend Allerseits, 

also dass alle Druckereien bei denen man Visitenkarten kostenlos drucken kann sozusagen lügen stimmt so nicht! 
Bei der Druckerei die ich nutze gibts Visitenkarten kostenlos - auch absolut ohne Porto und auch noch mit eigenem Design - natürlich mit einem kleinen Werbedruck auf der Rückseite, aber wen interessiert schon die Rückseite einer Visitenkarte??

Also hier gibts _   XXXXX _ Visitenkarten kostenlos - einfach mal reinklicken! Ich find sie klasse!

Machts gut!


Esmee:scherzkeks:


----------

